# Mens Riding Breeches fitting question!



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

If he's six feet, definitely get tall instead of regular length breeches - unless of course he has unusually short legs, lol. I found male breeches to run one size larger than my jeans. I usually wear 28 in jeans but found 30 in breeches to be the perfect fit. Check out eBay if you haven't already done so, some great deals on breeches there! Ariat's, TuffRider and the occasional Tailored Sportsman.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

See my review on Jaipur Polo jeans, OMG they are the greatest things ever. Can tuck em in tall boots or wear over western or endurance shoes. From a distance they look like nice black jeans, SO comfortable, invisible full seat. Cut like soemthign a man would wear, Not skin tight. Literally shaped like a pair of Levis but stretchy breeches type material.

They are just like jean sizing. I wear 38/32 wrangler jeans and 38's fit perfect. I think they fit perfect. I am 6 foot. I got regular think that is all they have. I hate high waters but these were perfect with western boots. And they really look like something a man should be wearing.
http://www.horseloverz.com/Jaipur-Polo-Pro-Polo-Jeans-pr-344682.html


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

I'm pretty much done with clingy breeches.

From now on all I will buy are full cut pleated front breeches or the old school military flared breeches: 










I even already have the M1940 cavalry boots to go along with them.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> See my review on Jaipur Polo jeans, OMG they are the greatest things ever. Can tuck em in tall boots or wear over western or endurance shoes. From a distance they look like nice black jeans, SO comfortable, invisible full seat. Cut like soemthign a man would wear, Not skin tight. Literally shaped like a pair of Levis but stretchy breeches type material.
> 
> They are just like jean sizing. I wear 38/32 wrangler jeans and 38's fit perfect. I think they fit perfect. I am 6 foot. I got regular think that is all they have. I hate high waters but these were perfect with western boots. And they really look like something a man should be wearing.
> Jaipur Polo Pro Polo Jeans HorseLoverZ.com


I'm curious now. How's the fabric of those polo jeans? Is it a woven fabric like twill (where you can see the diagonal lines of the weave) or is it a knit fabric?

I have some breeches that are knit instead of woven and I truly despise them because of how clingy and revealing they are.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

these arnt really clingy, they are looser like relaxed fit jeans, the material is heavier than alot of the womens tights I see hanging on the racks. Dont know about mens as No place anywhere ever has mens anything. I dont know the difference betweem knit and woven. The black were a bit warm on hot days. I wore them yesterday in 38 to 40 degree weather with a light breeze in the woods they were perfect. I am gonna order a pair of white ones for summer use. I'll try to get some pics, but seriously unless someone touched them they look like you are wearing nice jeans from a distance.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Joe if you can use the macro on your camera to get a good close up of the fabric I can tell if it's woven or knit.

Thanks


----------

